# Not cat related



## Pinto

This was taken around d 8 pm over my house after a very hot day.


----------



## Shane Kent

This was taken out back of my work on a very cold day










The Sun headed for Sunset.


----------



## Pinto

Shane Kent said:


> This was taken out back of my work on a very cold day
> 
> View attachment 390517
> 
> 
> The Sun headed for Sunset.


I prefer yours it looks cold.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Pinto I know you put not cat related but your avatar makes me think of the following little wooden cat figurine I have.


----------



## MissyfromMice

The first snowdrop of this year.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@Pinto and @Shane Kent - Two glorious sunsets, back to back!

One of my favourites - 24 November, 2017:


----------



## thefiresidecat

march 13th 2017 sunset over salish sea with weather afoot.


----------



## Shane Kent

@thefiresidecat WOW, that photo is truly amazing Thank you very much for sharing that view. I don't get that here.


----------



## thefiresidecat

ty. I enjoy seeing all of these pics. it's always interesting (And lovely) to see where other people live. everyone has such gorgeous photos! I feel very very lucky to live in a place like the pnw and have a view like I do  I'll post a couple more. for awhile I was thinking about doing a sunset of the day blog but I never got around to it. it does have drawbacks though. in the afternoon it's nearly impossible to do anything in the kitchen because it's too bright. lol #firstworldproblems





































view?? kittehs do not care about such trivalities.. unless there are birdies and miceies and bunnies.







there has to be an invisible sun.. (forest fires)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

@thefiresidecat - This:










is absolute magic. I'll add the only real magic I've ever captured in a landscape - the roll cloud that sometimes forms over the river at sunset:


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sunrise in Mice, about a week ago


----------



## thefiresidecat

@1CatOverTheLine that is fantastic! i've never seen one of those before. It's funny because I was just reading about roll clouds a couple nights ago. I was trying to figure out if ventricular clouds portend to any particular kind of incoming weather *they don't* but along the way I found an article about a bunch of various crazy clouds. that was one of them. neat to see a pic! 
@MissyfromMice what a nice way to wake up!  I had to look up where Mice was! I've never heard of it.


----------



## raysmyheart

Massachusetts, United States.









I snapped this photo just a short drive from where I live, it was in the early Spring, 2018.


----------



## Pinto

You have all posted some brilliant photos considering were "not cat related":Joyful


----------



## thefiresidecat

@Pinto, i did sneak in one cat related one in my post hehe. I'm a rebel. 
@raysmyheart that looks like a spot for a cabin. how idyllic!


----------



## Pinto

thefiresidecat said:


> @Pinto, i did sneak in one cat related one in my post hehe. I'm a rebel.
> @raysmyheart that looks like a spot for a cabin. how idyllic!


Yes I did see that one but considering this a cat chat forum you're forgiven That looks like great balcony set up.


----------



## thefiresidecat

Pinto said:


> Yes I did see that one but considering this a cat chat forum you're forgiven That looks like great balcony set up.


omg is it ever. it was cheap and fast to put up and it's changed their lives. they are SOOOO Much happier and energized with some daily fresh air.


----------



## mightyboosh

My view with and without mist.


----------



## MaggieDemi

thefiresidecat said:


> sunset of the day


I love that first one, it looks like the heavens are opening up...The one with the boat (I think it's a boat?) reminds me of the St. Lawrence Seaway.


----------



## thefiresidecat

@mightyboosh just love the English countryside! you're very lucky!
@MaggieDemi, it is a boat. I live on the shipping lanes, it sounds romantic til the first foggy night when the fog horns are blowing every two minutes. you get used to it but man.. lol. (reading that the fog horns ALSO sound more romantic than they actually are. haha) that's a cargo container in the one pic. I did another pic earlier in the thread that one is a car carrier. the mountains you can see in the distance (sometimes) are the olympics.


----------



## Charity

Lovely photos everyone


----------



## Charity

I took this last year in our garden. Its just the sun on clouds, not someone writing in the sky


----------



## MaggieDemi

Charity said:


> I took this last year in our garden. Its just the sun on clouds, not someone writing in the sky


It looks like fire in the sky to me! Great shot.


----------



## thefiresidecat

@Charity holy cow that's amazing and dramatic. I'm pretty sure the aliens were trying to communicate with us there hehe


----------



## Shane Kent

Sunrise at work October 15, 2018.


----------



## raysmyheart

This photo was taken by myself on the way home from work one late afternoon in late Winter 2018. I love the pink in the sky as the sun sets and I especially love what happened to the car headlights, how the camera skewed their lights.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Hey - no fair sneakin' in pictures of kitties!

A pretty sunset from this past Summer:


----------



## Korin

December 19 2017 Sunset









Hawaii, the island of Kawaii this summer


----------



## Shane Kent

Sunset December 25th, 2018 on the way to my sister in-laws for Christmas dinner.










Sunset around the corner from my house, December 7th, 2018.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> A pretty sunset from this past Summer:


Love the purplish pink and Oz makes it more intriguing. (Did I get his name right, I hope?)



Korin said:


> December 19 2017 Sunset


Hard to pay attention to the sunset with such a beautiful kitty in the shot.


----------



## Golondrina

Sunrise on the River Plate from my bedroom window - Montevideo


----------



## Golondrina

I have enjoyed looking at the beautiful photos in this thread, pity they don't all indicate the place where they were taken. In some cases I happen to know where the member is from, but many of them remain "anonymous" for me.


----------



## Golondrina

Colmar, Alsace, N.E. France


----------



## Pinto

After looking at all these brilliant photos I want to pack my bags and cats and travel the world .


----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you, everyone, for the beautiful photos. I love looking at these pictures.


----------



## raysmyheart

One of the many small lakes near me, Massachusetts, Northeast United States. Early Spring, 2018.


----------



## Golondrina

Beautiful photo rayismyheart! Thank you for indicating the location. It is fun  and educational :Bookworm


----------



## raysmyheart

Golondrina said:


> Beautiful photo rayismyheart! Thank you for indicating the location. It is fun  and educational :Bookworm


Thank you @Golondrina , this photo is at a lake in my town and I had just recently purchased a camera then. I will definitely be going back there when the milder weather comes back this year to take more photographs which I look forward to posting here. We have swans, geese, and ducks that make their home in this pond/lake and I hope to be able to capture more photos of them, as well, this coming Spring.

Thank you all for the wonderful photos!:Joyful


----------



## Golondrina

I very much look forward to your Spring photos raysmyheart. I hold you to your promise. :Snaphappy


----------



## thefiresidecat

right now. I always worry i'm going to go blind looking thru the lense at these things even though I'm never blinded doing it lol. I expect the actual full blown sunset is gonna be a stunner . it wasn't a stunner tonight this was the best of it. if you're looking thru your lcd not your optic view finder you are fine aren't you? it's just like looking at a tv screen right? it's only if you're actually looking at it or looking thru your optical viewfinder that you can damage your eyes right? I may just stop taking sunset photos. I"m way too neurotic. lol


----------



## MaggieDemi

thefiresidecat said:


> I always worry i'm going to go blind looking thru the lense at these things


The first one is a beautiful "heaven" shot.


----------



## raysmyheart

Stunning photos @thefiresidecat ! Absolutely beautiful skies there where you are, thank you for taking these and sharing them.


----------



## raysmyheart

Late Summer, 2018, taken at a pond aside an historic cotton-manufacturing mill (no longer working), Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States. I like how the trees kind of make a frame for the swans.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sunrise in Mice this morning.


----------



## raysmyheart

This photo was taken just before the sun was setting, February, 2019. It is a small lake near me in Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States.
I like how the lights can be seen in the distance at some of the houses on the lake. The unseasonably warm temperatures on this day softened the ice on the lake's surface.


----------



## Golondrina

Thank you MissyfromMice and raysmyheart for the enchanting photos. I love watching sunrises and sunsettings.


----------



## raysmyheart

Summer Sunset, 2018 looking North to the hills of Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Fog, moonlight and artificial light pollution are the ingredients of this spooky winter picture (taken around 1.30 a.m., a few weeks ago).


----------



## Shane Kent

Icicles on our gutter Monday morning.


----------



## raysmyheart

This photo is from late Spring 2018. These berries grow wild just off of my property here in Massachusetts, Northeast United States. I love how I was able to capture the berries in the varying stages of ripening.


----------



## Golondrina

Falling night from my bedroom window


----------



## raysmyheart

Golondrina said:


> Falling night from my bedroom window
> View attachment 394073


That is amazingly beautiful scenery you have there @Golondrina !


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> I love how I was able to capture the berries in the varying stages of ripening.


That's a special photo, seeing the stages of the berry, I love that.


----------



## Golondrina

raysmyheart said:


> That is amazingly beautiful scenery you have there @Golondrina !


Thanks for your comments raysmyheart. Yes, I'm fortunate to have this view which I enjoy at different times of the day.

Thank you also for the very interesting and pretty pic of the ripening berries and for mentioning the location where it was taken. I feel pics are not complete if the location is unknown.


----------



## raysmyheart

Scenic route, Northeast United States.


----------



## raysmyheart

I was greeted by Friends during a visit to a local pond, Northeast United States. Wherever they swam, they remained so close to each other. The photo shows their beautiful feathers, more vibrant in person. The female duck was strikingly speckled.


----------



## pillowdo

Woah, these make great backgrounds!


----------



## raysmyheart

This photo was taken a few days ago as temperatures moderate here in the Northeast United States. I like the way the sunlight reflects on the water. This was taken in the late afternoon. This pair of ducks seemed to be the best of Friends and seemed so content and at peace just to swim upon the water.


----------



## raysmyheart

I took this photo at a local pond yesterday, Northeast United States, Central Massachusetts. I was waiting for the countdown on my camera to snap a picture from a distance, but in a few seconds, these Canadian geese greeted me close-up and were very sweet and mild-mannered.









Anyone have any not cat-related photos to share? I would love to see them here. ♥♥♥


----------



## raysmyheart

Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States. Farm pasture surrounded by stone walls.


----------



## raysmyheart

This photo was taken Summer - 2018, Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States, during a visit to a dairy farm no longer in operation. Still, beautiful thistles and other wildflowers were very plentiful in the old pasture, a great place for many butterflies and birds to visit.


----------



## raysmyheart

I took this photo at a local pond yesterday, a sweet group of ducks swimming closely together on the water, making delightful little quack-quack sounds. Two had the bright green feathers on the head and one was a beautiful tan with lots of speckling. I got to see how their webbed feet paddled very quickly, keeping them afloat and moving them along the water surface so smoothly.
Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States. 4/24/2019.


----------



## Korin

I took this last week when we went up to Mammoth Mountain for spring break.

Mammoth Mountain, CA


----------



## raysmyheart

Korin said:


> I took this last week when we went up to Mammoth Mountain for spring break.
> 
> Mammoth Mountain, CA
> View attachment 402090


Oh, this is beautiful @Korin! I'm sure you saw some breathtaking scenery here! Thanks for posting this photo. I have never heard of Mammoth Mountain, but I am reading about this beautiful place now, I see there are so many ski trails!


----------



## Korin

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, this is beautiful @Korin! I'm sure you saw some breathtaking scenery here! Thanks for posting this photo. I have never heard of Mammoth Mountain, but I am reading about this beautiful place now, I see there are so many ski trails!


Yes it is a beautiful place. It's a 5 hour drive from my home, but we like to visit at least once a year. We took Korin with us, she also loves it.


----------



## raysmyheart

Korin said:


> Yes it is a beautiful place. It's a 5 hour drive from my home, but we like to visit at least once a year. We took Korin with us, she also loves it.


That is just beautiful scenery @Korin . :Cat I also love the photo of Korin in your avatar. Please give her a hug from Speedy & me.:Cat

I took these photos today at a local pond, here in Massachusetts, Northeast United States.


----------



## raysmyheart

I snapped this photo last evening. I was driving home and pulled off onto the roadside so that I could view the Sun setting over a local farm stand. This farmstand will actually open for the Season in one week. There will be corn, peaches, lettuce, apples, melons, tomatoes, cukes, beans and much more.

May 2019 - Central Massachusetts, United States.









Does anyone have any "not Cat-related photos they would like to share? I would love to see them!


----------



## raysmyheart




----------



## raysmyheart

Canada Geese Family - Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States


----------



## raysmyheart

Freshwater pond - Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States A Gosling enjoys a swim.


----------



## raysmyheart

A Mute Swan and cygnets grooming themselves on a sunny day. Photographed at a small pond, Central Massachusetts, Northeast United States.


----------



## raysmyheart

Canada Geese Goslings


----------



## raysmyheart

The goslings are getting feathers now and are not really little chicks any longer. Canada Geese.


----------



## raysmyheart

Grasshopper. The photo does not show it, but this little one was a very bright green, almost fluorescent.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> The goslings are getting feathers now and are not really little chicks any longer. Canada Geese.
> View attachment 408463
> View attachment 408464


It seems like just yesterday they were little balls of fluff, they grew up so fast and so beautiful.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Some shots of the 2019 Illinois State Fair from mid-August


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> Some shots of the 2019 Illinois State Fair from mid-August
> View attachment 415209
> View attachment 415210
> View attachment 415211
> View attachment 415212
> View attachment 415213


Love these photos @dustydiamond1 . Your camera takes very clear, crisp photos - and it looks like it was a beautiful, sunny day to be at the Fair!


----------



## raysmyheart

An Autumn scene at a small farm in Massachusetts, Northeast United States, taken October 23, 2019.


----------



## D2theork

A sking penguin on Christmas eve


----------



## raysmyheart

D2theork said:


> A sking penguin on Christmas eve


That is absolutely amazing @D2theork ! You captured this at just the right moment as clouds can change shapes in seconds! Brilliant!
Makes me think how amazing Nature is.


----------



## raysmyheart

Southern Maine Coast, United States


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> View attachment 430106
> Southern Maine Coast, United States


So very beautiful!


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> So very beautiful!


Thank you, @dustydiamond1 .:Shamefullyembarrased

The little red boat in the center is an ice chipper boat, used during the Winter. It goes out to break up the ice in the Cove.


----------



## dustydiamond1

raysmyheart said:


> Thank you, @dustydiamond1 .:Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> The little red boat in the center is an ice chipper boat, used during the Winter. It goes out to break up the ice in the Cove.


That is very interesting. I knew there are great big ice breaker ships but never realized there are smaller ones too. Is this near where you live?


----------



## raysmyheart

raysmyheart said:


> View attachment 430106
> Southern Maine Coast, United States





dustydiamond1 said:


> That is very interesting. I knew there are great big ice breaker ships but never realized there are smaller ones too. Is this near where you live?


Thank you @dustydiamond1 ! This is about a ninety-minute drive from me. It is on the Ocean on the Southern Maine Coast. It is part of the village of Ogunquit, Maine. It is the much-photographed Perkins Cove. There are gift shops and restaurants and inns. It is an extremely-loved Summer vacation destination.

I visited in November which was also beautiful but many shops are closed for the season!

Perkins Cove, Maine, USA -


----------

